# Printing with Windows 10



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I have recently upgraded to Windows 10 and am very impressed with it.

Since upgrading I have today tried to print the first time without success. My printer is an Epson SX515W which printed perfectly well with Windows 8.1.

Does anybody know how I an get my printer working with Windows 10?

Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What happens when you try to print, error message or what?


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Nothing at all. No error message or anything


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What programs (Word, IE and etc) have you tried to print from?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you installed Windows 10 drivers?

See http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...P2HPoSNqp8ZaNRBso8RMaDzegqBwYPAQVKMU003D&tc=6


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It doesn't look like it yet supports Windows 10 - which is the case with most printer brands.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

DaveA said:


> What programs (Word, IE and etc) have you tried to print from?


I am unable to print anything with Windows 10. :-(

It looks like Epson haven't got a driver yet for my printer! Is there another driver which may be compatible?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Go to the page that I linked above. 
There is a drop down, click the arrow and select the 32 or 64 bit Windows 10.
This will be a Windows 10 software update package. Download and run it.

I do not have Windows 10 on any machine at this time, but it appears to me, this download is what you need.


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

DaveA said:


> Go to the page that I linked above.
> There is a drop down, click the arrow and select the 32 or 64 bit Windows 10.
> This will be a Windows 10 software update package. Download and run it.
> 
> I do not have Windows 10 on any machine at this time, but it appears to me, this download is what you need.


Thanks.

Unfortunately the Windows 10 option doesn't list any drivers. :-(


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

What happens if you use the old option - Control Panel - Devices and drivers Add a printer?

I did this with one of my outdated printers. It found the printer and appeared to install it, but nothing appeared. By chance, I opened a doc and went to print in the File menu. The printer was listed there. So I clicked to print. A message came up that window needed to install some drivers. Miraculously, it did this from somewhere. Since then the printer is listed with all its functions and works 100%


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank-you very much. How bizarre!

Working perfectly now. Seems odd that Epson do not list a driver for Windows 10 and it is now printing perfectly.

Many thanks


----------

